# Best Concert Ever



## Jack Straw (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the Grateful Dead and was able to go to only one show and it was awesome. I would have to say that the best concert I have ever attended would have to be Tom Petty. I've been to several of his and they all have been great. Which concert was your best ever?

BTW- The Wang Chung/ Cars concert was by far the worst!


----------



## btuser (Apr 3, 2012)

Phish in Bangor Maine.


----------



## fossil (Apr 3, 2012)

Led Zeppelin & Jethro Tull at the Anaheim Convention Center in the summer of 1969.  Unforgettable.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 3, 2012)

fossil said:


> Unforgettable.



Surprising for the 60s....


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2012)

I caught Jethro Tull at Madison Square Garden during the '71 Aqualung tour. That was a high energy night!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 3, 2012)

I  have heard from people that weren't Tom Petty fans that he put on a spectacular show. I've seen a lot of big arena shows that were good, but smaller venues where you can be up close and see the artist is where it's at for me.

Black Flag with Henry Rollins singing was pretty intense.

Bob Mould with Husker Du and solo were always great shows.

For sheer fun I think it's hard to beat Bim Skala Bim.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2012)

Goerge Strait... Seen him a few times. Every time was Great....

And Hank Williams Jr at Richfield Coliseum (long torn down) My 1st concert. I was 8 yrs old. My Dad and I loved Bocephus.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 3, 2012)

Three Dog Night in 1970 in Lubbock, Texas, great. Chicago in 1971 in Odessa, Texas, great. Rod Stewart at the Cotton Bowl in 1972, I got in a fight in the stands so it was kinda so-so.The Stones at the Cotton Bowl in the rain in 1978, dog nuts. George Strait at Wolftrap every time he comes here and in Las Vegas at the National Finals Rodeo one time, always great.

For everything else, there's youtube.

ETA: That night in Odessa Chicago stood on stage for three hours and played without a break. Two or three years ago they were on the Today show playing. And remained seated through the whole set. Glad to see that I ain't the only one that got old.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 3, 2012)

#1 Stevie Ray Vaughan at Iowa State Fair Aug 1987 # 2 Pink Floyd  June 1994 Hilton Coliseum Ames IA #3 Eric Clapton Hilton April 1990. #4 Guns n Roses/Metallica 1992 KC MO (June I think,dont ask me to remember the day ) #5 George Thorogood/Johnny Winter IA State Fair  Aug 1985

a few others like AC/DC,Rolling Stones,The Who first 'farewell tour in 1982,Van Halen/Van Hagar over the years etc were quite good also.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 3, 2012)

Metallica aka Alcoholica- seen then twice.

Kid Rock- seen once, will see again if possible.

Jason Aldean/Luke Bryan was decent also.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 3, 2012)

Thistle said:


> The Who...


 
I am officially jealous. And if Mooney had still have been alive...


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 4, 2012)

The best concerts were always the smaller, county fair ones.  Smaller crowds, more interaction with the performers, better mood in the crowd.  Good times.
Red Hot Chilie Peppers @ Stanford-They were late, but good show. Edge of mosh pit and tequila = fun.
Hank Jr. in Monterey, he was so drunk he couldn't finish his songs, but it was nice weather and I hooked up with a hottie.
Motley Crue in Oakland- great music, 2 fights, and watching Tommy Lee do the first elevated, rotating drum thing was a plus. His B.A. was not.
Grateful Dead in Oakland- Tailgate partys were good, but I got in a "smoke circle" inside and woke up under some bleachers. I enjoyed the rest of the concert. I think.
I now stick with the smaller county fair concerts.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 4, 2012)

We have a local venue called SPAC and they have inside and lawn tickets. In the 80's we paid $7.50 for lawn tickets, my wife wants to go to a concert this summer and the lawn tickets are now $50+. How times have changed!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

btuser said:


> Phish in Bangor Maine.


 
When were they in Bangor? I knew they played a couple times up in Limestone, but didn't know they had played in Bangor.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 4, 2012)

For me the best one can't be defined but I can put a few in a category: for rock it was Tom Petty....loud but not overbearing, music was just bouncing off us! A close second was Yes.
 non-rock and intimate was the late Dan Fogelberg, one man show with him mostly on guitar in a rocking chair on stage. Took the time to speak to the audience and felt like he was in my living room. I wish we could have had the time to see him after the show. A close second would be Mary Chapin Carpenter, we ate dinner while she and her band played some great tunes some 30' away from our table. The backdrop was ceiling to floor glass that gave a view of the now abandonded steel mill in the baclground with some cool lighting effects.
Perhaps the coolest was when I was a teen in England and we hitchhiked 9 miles or so to see a group play in Cambridge in a very small setting. Cool because it was my first concert and the day was spent enjoying the college town and partaking in some slightly illegal activities(wink-wink) and also because the music was great. The band was later to be known as Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## btuser (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya know, it could've been another town.  I just remember saying "Bangor!  That's a friggin' haul".  It was a hockey rink set up with chairs.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 4, 2012)

btuser said:


> Ya know, it could've been another town. I just remember saying "Bangor! That's a friggin' haul". It was a hockey rink set up with chairs.


 
I hear ya on that....I think I saw the Moody Blues, but I'm not sure


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 4, 2012)

I have not attended many concerts. I have seen Motley Crue twice. The last time was about 3 years ago and the day after I had to get a cortisone shot in my knee...
That was the concert where a friend of mine was pulled up on stage by Tommie Lee and she slugged off of his Jack Daniels bottle...
I also saw Skid Row and Winger...ok the tickets were free so, no smack...
I saw Cheap Trick too...that one I don't remember because well, it was 1985...I think....
Oh and I forgots...I saw C and C Music Factory and Stevie B in 1992...


----------



## smoke show (Apr 4, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I saw C and C Music Factory...


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

btuser said:


> Ya know, it could've been another town. I just remember saying "Bangor! That's a friggin' haul". It was a hockey rink set up with chairs.


 
HehHeh . . . I've heard about what happens at those Phish concerts.

They had two of them at the old Loring AirForce Base in Limestone . . . both of those were outside though. It's pretty neat . . . if you go up to the semi-deserted base these days you can still see some tattered remnants of those concerts as Phish had a little miniature town built there for concert goers.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2012)

*DECEMBER 2, 1970*

Derek & the Dominos concert in Syracuse. Clapton and Alman rocking out on way too much cocaine, but the music was astounding.They only played together twice. I am one of the lucky ones to have been there. And get this, the opener was Elton John. What a night.

!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a hard question to answer because I went to so many in the 70's. Right off the top of my head Pink Floyd. Saw them once but have also seen Genesis with Gabriel (11 times without), also had front row and back stage to Yes (saw them 12 times), wait Jethro Tull, EL&P, Tom Petty, Jimmy Buffet (I got stories about that one), U2, David Bowie with Ziggy Stardust, Jackson Browne, Keb Mo,  Alice Cooper, Fleetwood Mac, Kansas, Bad Co.,James Giles, Foghat, ELO, Elton John (twice once in 73 and just last year with Leon) Billy Joel, Rush, do you consider Bill Cosby a concert ( he was great). I'll be back need to think about!!


----------



## btuser (Apr 4, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> HehHeh . . . I've heard about what happens at those Phish concerts.


 
Love that hippie-crack! I think I'll get the DVD of the reunion tour.  Is it still DVDs?  Should I say bluray?  Can you bootleg a bluray? 

Worst concert ever? I saw Rick Springfield in concert. I think it was the Big TV tour. You know it's bad when the tickets were free and you leave feeling dirty, like you've done something wrong.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 4, 2012)

Defiant said:


> This is a hard question to answer because I went to so many in the 70's. Right off the top of my head Pink Floyd. Saw them once but have also seen Genesis with Gabriel (11 times without), also had front row and back stage to Yes (saw them 12 times), wait Jethro Tull, EL&P, Tom Petty, Jimmy Buffet (I got stories about that one), U2, David Bowie with Ziggy Stardust, Jackson Browne, Keb Mo, Alice Cooper, Fleetwood Mac, Kansas, Bad Co.,James Giles, Foghat, ELO, Elton John (twice once in 73 and just last year with Leon) Billy Joel, Rush, do you consider Bill Cosby a concert ( he was great). I'll be back need to think about!!


 Good damn memory for someone your age....


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 4, 2012)

George Thorogood and Brian Setzer at the DEC.
I have seen Styx a few times, Steve Miller, Fabulous Thunderbirds, WHO, Kansas, Missouri, Bad Co, Loverboy.
I did see quite a few good ones when I was living in KC,MO at Spirtfest and at Sandstone.
I do vaguely remember going to some type of concert in IL, near the WI border I think it was in Rockford.
Though I haven't been to one in well over 14 years.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2012)

Some of my fondest memories were concerts out on the lawn at Lennox, MA. Doc and Merle Watson, Taj Mahal, Bonnie Raitt, Leon Redbone, Leo Kotke, and on. These smaller and more intimate concerts didn't blow out your eardrums, but left you smiling.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Good damn memory for someone your age....


There are many more, just had to make a beer run. Partied with Steve Hackett formally from Genesis after a small local venue, my chit was better if you know what I mean. He was very short, I mean like 5'2".


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 4, 2012)

Jethro Tull w/ELP (best of 12+ shows), Yes (with Rick Wakeman on keyboards, much better than anyone else they've had on keys...ever), ACDC, Howard Jones (surprisingly excellent show in very small venue)......seen so many shows. Saw Heart with Frampton a few years ago, and that was really quite good as well.

worst shows? Elvis Costello, Bob Dylan (not really his fault, well, maybe his fault, he was too drunk to understand), and Phish (most people there thought they were playing well, I was not on any hallucinagen and knew that they were very flat and not "in the pocket").


----------



## btuser (Apr 4, 2012)

I've seen some pretty bad Dylan shows!  Gotta keep going back, like a sickness.


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 4, 2012)

Louie Armstrong in '66 and The Doors in '67


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 4, 2012)

The Doors in '67[/quote]

WOW! It amazes me some of the acts you guys got to see! I was born too late. Most of the 80's music was awful!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 4, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> The Doors in '67


 
WOW! It amazes me some of the acts you guys got to see! I was born too late. Most of the 80's music was awful![/quote]
I am feeling young tonight. Yikes what happened to my quote, orange sunshine flashbacks flashbacks flashbacks


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 5, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> Louie Armstrong in '66 and The Doors in '67


 My Dad still talks about Not going to  the 'Monterey Pop's" festival. (that may be a wrong spelling)-  One of his greatest regrets.
He was a G-Man, and didn't think he'd fit in, but boy....he loved that music.  Hendrix, Joplin,...etc, etc. I grew up with that.
Currently, he's into AC/DC and Queen-  He lives in Nebraska, and is 78.
I'd love to be his neighbor, he rock's.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2012)

The only BAD concert was Joe Cocker. So freekin drunk, he could barely stand. Led Zepellin. Jetrho Tull, The Who (2x). Pink Floyd. Ten Years After. Deep Purple. Hot Tuna. Carlos Santana & John McLaughlin. Al DeMeola. Jefferson Starship. Beck, Bogart & Appice. Traffic. King Crimson. Orleans (3x). Dr. John...Maybe others that elude me right now...


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

The worst act I have ever seen was at the  DEC in Duluth when a local group called Zeb Sync opened for George Thorogood. Zeb Sync is more of a punk rock group, the concert organizers who paired "it" up with George Thorogood should of had their heads examined. The lead singer of Zeb Sync who was dressed in drag was getting romantic with the microphone stand, needless to say they got booed off stage.


----------



## webbie (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm, best concerts? Best Musicians? Best Performances???

Sometimes the ones that sound good are not quite so....for instance, I saw 5 bands one day including Hendrix, Greateful Dead, Steve Miller and two other famous acts. It wasn't that good!

Some of my fav live performances were:
Bob Marley - true "soul" beyond description
Steve Miller in early days - He played some very good electric blues, not the pop he did later.
Johnny Winters and Rick Derringer - I saw them do a Halloween Concert in a small venue - WOW.
Bruce is/was good too......another artist that could rock a crowd.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 5, 2012)

I have seen ZZ Top several times, they have always been great. I have always felt that Lynyrd Skynyrd now is just a tribute band, but we saw them last year and I'm glad we went. The tragedy of Skynyrd still haunts me and it's hard to explain it to people who don't understand.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

Best was Neil Young and Crazy Horse at the Garden in '96. The future Mrs. flatbedford won 2nd row tickets from WNEW fm! That is most likely my last arena concert. I prefer the smaller, more intimate venues over being herded like cattle with thousands of people in and out of an arena. We have a couple thousand or so seat venues nearby that have some pretty good names come through.
Worst was Loverboy at the Orange County Fairgrounds in Middletown, NY, 1986. We were only there to see Dokken open up for them. I think we, and most people there left before the band finished. Yeah, the 80s music sucked!


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

it's really neat to hear everyone's concert picks from days past...I now have the problem of actually finding a show I'd pay to see. Everyone I like is either too old to really get it done, or dead. I was resistant to see Rush for many years thinking there was no way they could pull off their music live with just the 3 pieces and now I kick myself. Maybe they'll come around again though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw Rush back in the 80s during the Power Windows tour. They pulled it off and then some! I'm not a big Rush fan, but the show was awesome. Really cool lighting and laser effects too. This coming from a guy who does stage lighting for a living.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 5, 2012)

I would really love to see Elton John in concert. He played here about a year ago and I can kick myself in the a$$ for not going. I bet he would put on a good show.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I would really love to see Elton John in concert. He played here about a year ago and I can kick myself in the a$$ for not going. I bet he would put on a good show.


 
Actually, there's one I forgot... I saw him in 71 at SPAC when hardly anybody had even heard of him. "Your Song" had only been released as a B-Side to "Take Me to the Pilot" the previous fall...We saw Melanie that summer at SPAC as well...


----------



## muncybob (Apr 6, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> it's really neat to hear everyone's concert picks from days past...I now have the problem of actually finding a show I'd pay to see. Everyone I like is either too old to really get it done, or dead. I was resistant to see Rush for many years thinking there was no way they could pull off their music live with just the 3 pieces and now I kick myself. Maybe they'll come around again though.


 
I thought the same thing a number of years ago and passed up a chance to see Pink Floyd. Friend of ours went and said best concert he ever saw(and he's seen many!) both for the music and special effects. I don't pass up the old farts anymore. We did see CSN a few years ago and they were OK, also saw Moody Blues and they were good.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 6, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I have not attended many concerts. I have seen Motley Crue twice. The last time was about 3 years ago and the day after I had to get a cortisone shot in my knee...
> That was the concert where a friend of mine was pulled up on stage by Tommie Lee and _*she slugged off of his Jack Daniels bottle...*_
> I also saw Skid Row and Winger...ok the tickets were free so, no smack...
> I saw Cheap Trick too...that one I don't remember because well, it was 1985...I think....
> Oh and I forgots...I saw C and C Music Factory and Stevie B in 1992...


 
I don't call that Jack Daniels...I call that a Hep 'C' Cocktail!

My favorite concerts were all from the late 70's and early 80's...I saw Ted Nugent open for AC/DC in Pittsburgh and from what I can remember that one was good!

I don't like the concert thing anymore...I guess you can now call me mature!


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

muncybob said:


> I thought the same thing a number of years ago and passed up a chance to see Pink Floyd. Friend of ours went and said best concert he ever saw(and he's seen many!) both for the music and special effects. I don't pass up the old farts anymore. We did see CSN a few years ago and they were OK, also saw Moody Blues and they were good.


 
I see that CSN is on tour again, maybe I go to that. I'm just afraid David is gonna die on stage in the middle of Teach and no one would notice he's just slumped over on his stool....he'd be there for 2-3 more songs before the roadies figure out he's not napping.


----------



## mrjohneel (Apr 6, 2012)

English Beat warming up the Pretenders -- 1980? 1981?


----------



## slim (Apr 6, 2012)

Mahavishnu Orchestra in Tampa 1970's.At the beginning, Mclaughlin asks for 1 min. silence & crowd keeps yelling "boogie". After the min., they played for ever how long & the crowd was quieted, for a min., & then applause!


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

slim said:


> Mahavishnu Orchestra in Tampa 1970's.At the beginning, Mclaughlin asks for 1 min. silence & crowd keeps yelling "boogie". After the min., they played for ever how long & the crowd was quieted, for a min., & then applause![/quote


Delta-T is jealous....really like John and the orchestra. I have live recording of Shakti that is quite nice too. He's a whacky guy to watch on the youtubes...doesn't seem to really be trying to play, it just happens for him. Frightening stuff.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 6, 2012)

> *mrjohneel *
> 
> English Beat warming up the Pretenders -- 1980? 1981?​


 
I saw the Special Beat (Specials and English Beat combined) in Northampton, MA 20+ years ago. Had the place rockin. Saw a lot of those old 2-tone bands back then.


----------



## h2ochild (Apr 7, 2012)

Daksy & Defiant, I have similarly seen many of those folks..Might have been at the same tours..different venues thru the years... I'm lucky,live easy drive to NYC,Phila, and Atlantic City. Wife and my crew, all like to go...Last year,was Toby Keith & Rodney Atkins,Brad Paisley & Blake Shelton,Rod Stewart & Stevie Nicks,Deep Purple,Marshall Tucker Band,New Riders of the Purple Sage,Hot Tuna,and the Classics Four....Best of all time..Is tough..Can narrow it down to: Harry Chapin,1972...Hot Tuna and Rob Mc'Nurlin 2005...Eagles 2005 "Farewell tour"(lol)..Jean Luc Ponty 1978...Aerosmith 1999(I think) Have tix for May show...Gordon Lightfoot, always liked him, never saw him before..Keep on Rockin!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 7, 2012)

Stumbled through many a Jimmy B. concert throughout the years, Not neccessarily good, But very fun!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 7, 2012)

Rod Stewart did a private, corporate  show here at the Met opera a couple years ago. He was great for a not so young anymore guy!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 7, 2012)

h2ochild said:


> Daksy & Defiant, I have similarly seen many of those folks..Might have been at the same tours..different venues thru the years... I'm lucky,live easy drive to NYC,Phila, and Atlantic City. Wife and my crew, all like to go...Last year,was Toby Keith & Rodney Atkins,Brad Paisley & Blake Shelton,Rod Stewart & Stevie Nicks,Deep Purple,Marshall Tucker Band,New Riders of the Purple Sage,Hot Tuna,and the Classics Four....Best of all time..Is tough..Can narrow it down to: Harry Chapin,1972...Hot Tuna and Rob Mc'Nurlin 2005...Eagles 2005 "Farewell tour"(lol)..Jean Luc Ponty 1978...Aerosmith 1999(I think) Have tix for May show...Gordon Lightfoot, always liked him, never saw him before..Keep on Rockin!


 
Most of the BIG rock bands I saw were in Germany, when I was in the Army. A couple were at SPAC. A couple more were at the Palace Theater in Albany. I forgot to mention James Taylor, who we saw in Lenox, Ma. at Tanglewood & the Souther Furay Hillman band at a winery down around West Point...& Geez, looking back at my FIRST post on this topic, I never even mentioned the Rolling Stones...(Sep 73)...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 8, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Most of the BIG rock bands I saw were in Germany, when I was in the Army. A couple were at SPAC. A couple more were at the Palace Theater in Albany. I forgot to mention James Taylor, who we saw in Lenox, Ma. at Tanglewood & the Souther Furay Hillman band at a winery down around West Point...& Geez, looking back at my FIRST post on this topic, I never even mentioned the Rolling Stones...(Sep 73)...


 
I wish I would have seen James Taylor when he/I was younger!


----------



## smoke show (Apr 8, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Stumbled through many a Jimmy B. concert throughout the years, Not neccessarily good, But very fun!!


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 8, 2012)

Thistle said:


> #1 Stevie Ray Vaughan at Iowa State Fair Aug 1987


Yeah, I saw him around that time at a amphitheater here. Not many people here knew who he was and there were only a couple thousand people in attendance. My jaw hit the ground several times; He was playing so clean that I couldn't believe it. Sounded like a studio recording...but his tone, live, was incredible. Opening act was Brian Setzer/Stray Cats. 


Delta-T said:


> Jethro Tull w/ELP (best of 12+ shows), Yes (with Rick Wakeman on keyboards,


Yep, yep. Keith Emerson was somehow strapped to the piano, which was lifted up about 20' off the stage, and then started toppling end over end. 
Once had 4th-row seats at one of the Frank Zappa concerts I saw. Pure musical genius, but I can't always fathom the stuff that has a high degree of "statistical density" as he called it.  He always recruited the best musicians available for his bands, and they were super-tight in concert. He was no slouch on the SG, either.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 8, 2012)

I also saw King's X do "Gretchen Goes to Nebraska" at a bar in Milwaukee; That was the best sound setup I ever heard...like ten times better than the best hi-fi system you've ever heard.


----------



## Uncle (Apr 8, 2012)

Live Aid in Philly on July 13TH, 1985

Everybody played their three best songs and the next act came on. It was great!

Some standout memories.....

Black Sabbath at 10:00 in the morning

Clapton blowing everyone away with "White room"

Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young reunion.

Zep reunion with Phil Collins playing drums flying in from London after performing at the UK Live Aid.

Then after the show was over my friend and I were driving home on the Jersey Turnpike and stopped off at a rest stop. For the lack of a better word the place was "Buzzing" people were standing around when all of sudden Keith Richards and Bob Dylan come out of the bathroom and hopped into a waiting limo. I guess they had the same idea as us!!


----------



## Wooderson (Apr 10, 2012)

great times being recalled - love it.

How about running the gamut here - 
Grew up seeing George Strait many times - once in the drunk and can't stand mode.  Saw Willie Nelson, Tim McGraw, and others.  Best Country has been Robert Earl Keen in Bass Hall in Ft Worth.

Been to Pantera in Amarillo, Tx.  Best concert for me thus far was The Toadies and Nixons in a park in San Angelo, Tx in '96 or so.

Going to see Jimmy Buffet in about a week.  We will see how it goes.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 11, 2012)

When was that?  I remember when the were at Loring AFB some years back.



btuser said:


> Phish in Bangor Maine.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 11, 2012)

Almost forgot...One of my favorite concerts was Buddy Guy (Never heard of him, but went anyway) at a small venue in Toledo, OH...That man can entertain!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 11, 2012)

I have seen Buddy Guy three times since my 18th birthday in 1988 and he has always been great! He sure knows how to put on a show.


----------



## davmor (Apr 11, 2012)

Bruce Springsteen at the Michigan Palace 1975. Small arena, great show.
Rod Stewart at Cobo Arena
Bob Seger at Cobo Arena
The Who at the Pontiac Silverdome
Harry Chapin


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, I yust remembered I seen Da Yoopers in concert a couple of times in Ashland, WI.  Both times they got driven off stage by the onslaught of bay-bugs.  Bright stage lights draw them in like magnets once the sun goes down.


----------

